# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Ból łokcia - praca przy komputerze

## Platyna

Witam,

Od jakiegoś czasu odczuwam rwanie w prawym łokciu. Ból pojawia się w momencie, kiedy prostuję łokieć po kilku godzinach pracy przy komputerze. Coraz częściej też odczuwam ból w tym miejscu podczas wykonywania zwykłych czynności, gdy "kręcę" ręką w łokciu. Zaczęło mnie to martwić, ponieważ mój zawód polega głównie na siedzeniu przy biurku z prawą dłonią opartą na myszce komputera. W jaki sposób mogę zapobiec temu bólowi i co mogę zrobić, by uniknąć go w przyszłości, podczas wielogodzinnej pracy przy komputerze?

Będę niezmiernie wdzięczna za wszelką pomoc.

----------


## Marta51

Witaj,

firma Il-tex wprowadziła medyczne ocieplacze na stawy z wełny. Zalecane są właśnie w takich przypadkach. Mój mąż używa takiego ocieplacza na nadgarstek (ma podobny problem, wynikający z pracy fizycznej) i bardzo sobie chwali. Tutaj znalazłam łokciowy: Ocieplacz łokciowy | IL-TEX

----------


## Ewa_

Brzmi jak tzw. łokieć tenisisty. Pomaga stosowanie odpowiedniej podkładki pod myszkę, ćwiczenia wzmacniające odpowiednie mięśnie, ale w momencie gdy pojawił się ból to wizyta u ortopedy, który łatwo określi czy to faktycznie ów problem.

----------


## Senna

To dość powszechne schorzenie dla pracowników umysłowych, przesiadujących 8 godzin dziennie lub dłużej przed komputerem. W stanach zapalnych dobrze posmarować maścią (dostępne w aptekach). Profilaktycznie również polecam ocieplacze Il-tex, które możesz stosować również po posmarowaniu łokcia.

----------

